# Hoyt ProHawk



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Likes or Dislikes. Let me know

Thanks, Archerykid13


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It is not bad. It is pretty smooth and pretty shock free. It is a little on the heavy side though.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Its a great bow, i shot it a few weeks ago, it had a very smooth draw cycle, and is dead in your hand


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I havent even heard of the prohawk yet. Is it a fourth addition to the hawk series?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> I havent even heard of the prohawk yet. Is it a fourth addition to the hawk series?


neither have I.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> neither have I.


Neither have i thought we were talkin about the powerhawk for some reason


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry guys i meant powerhawk not prohawk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Pros - smooth draw, dead in the hand, little to no vibration, quiet

Cons - a bit heavy

All in all it is a great bow for the money.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

My dad pulled it back and said it had a terrible draw cycle.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

oh ok then. Well i got the super hawk and i havent shot the powerhawk yet so i realy couldnt tell you but it is essentially the powerhawk with XT500 limbs so if it shoots like the superhawk its a very smooth bow with no hand shock.

The only problem i had with my hawk was that there was noticeable vibration in the riser.
So i switched to a longer sims stab and it took it out.

Go shoot the powerhawk for yourself and make your opinion of it...cant go wrong with hoyt:wink:


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

the hawk series bows are nice, but I would go turbohawk for the same price with the rebate, faster, lighter, and just all around better bow. good luck


----------

